# HSR in Fla may not be a dead as we believe.



## dlagrua (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to claify the mistruths put forward on this forum about the Republicans being against HSR it should be noted that below is the list of Florida Senators who signed a petition in support of high-speed rail and agaist Florida gov Rick Scotts recent position to scrap the project. It should be noted that only 10 of the 25 Senators who signed the letter are Democrats:

Senator Anthony Hill, 1 District

Senator Greg Evers, 2nd District

Senator Stephen Wise, 5th District

Senator Bill Montford, 6th District

Senator Andy Gardiner, 9th District

Senator Mike Fasano, 11th District

Senator Dennis Jones, 13th District

Senator Paula Dockery, 15th District

Senator Jack Latvala, 16th District

Senator Arthenia Joyner, 18th District

Senator Gary Siplin, 19th District

Senator Mike Bennett, 21st District

Senator David Simmons, 22nd District

Senator Nancy Detert, 23rd District

Senator Thad Altman, 24th District

Senator Ellyn Bogdanoff, 25th District

Senator Lizbeth Benacquisto, 27th District

Senator Chris Smith, 29th District

Senator Maria Sachs, 30th District

Senator Eleanor Sobel, 31st District

Senator Jeremy Ring, 32nd District

Senator Nan Rich, 34th District

Senator Gwen Margolis, 35th District

Senator Miguel Diaz de la Portilla, 36th District

Senator Rene Garcia, 40th District

Shared on Twitter/ Facebook

Apparently there is Republican support for HSR in Florida, not that I am a Republican and not that I support wasting so much of the taxpyers money. Point is that no one party is against or for HSR or Amtrak. Politicans of both parties will posture ONLY to get votes and to bring money to their districts. Its all about THEIR votes not about you or I.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 20, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> Just to claify the mistruths put forward on this forum about the Republicans being against HSR it should be noted that below is the list of Florida Senators who signed a petition in support of high-speed rail and agaist Florida gov Rick Scotts recent position to scrap the project. It should be noted that only 10 of the 25 Senators who signed the letter are Democrats:
> 
> Senator Anthony Hill, 1 District
> 
> ...


This should probably be in the HSR thread. BTW, I believe there are only 11 Democrats in the Florida Senate.


----------

